# How to get hogs on my land.



## Kdmann64 (Aug 7, 2013)

My neighbor 4 and half miles down the road has hogs on his land.  They just showed up recently. How do I draw them down here?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 7, 2013)

why in the blue blazes would anyone want those things on his property?


----------



## ButcherTony (Aug 7, 2013)

corn


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 7, 2013)

Kdmann64 said:


> My neighbor 4 and half miles down the road has hogs on his land.  They just showed up recently. How do I draw them down here?



Be glad they are not on your property!!


----------



## Kdmann64 (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't have much property, but its something else to hunt.


----------



## headbust (Aug 8, 2013)

Dig a hole 2 ft deep 2 ft round fill with corn and pour water and molassis over the corn
Give a few days theyll be there the smell will pull em from nearby areas,but youll have trouble with them never leaveing.


----------



## blt152 (Aug 8, 2013)

This is a creature NOT to have on your land for any reason. They will drive other game from your land due to their aggressive behavior. They pretty much will eat anything that won't eat them. Also highly destructive with their rooting.


----------



## hancock husler (Aug 8, 2013)

I'll bring you some or a lot


----------



## Kawaliga (Aug 8, 2013)

*How to get hogs*



hancock husler said:


> I'll bring you some or a lot



That's how they got started on my land. I'm not happy about it.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 8, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> why in the blue blazes would anyone want those things on his property?



Roger that.


----------



## rdhood (Aug 8, 2013)

Kdmann64 said:


> My neighbor 4 and half miles down the road has hogs on his land.  They just showed up recently. How do I draw them down here?




Give it a while, and I'll bet you can reach agreement with your  neighbor to hunt hogs on his land.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 8, 2013)

corn apples hog wild attractant


----------



## MFOSTER (Sep 28, 2013)

Pray that they don't find you


----------



## Tuff Bucker (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm with everybody else. I don't know why in the !!!! youd want them. You mentioned "something else to hunt", well, once you get them, that'll be the only thing to hunt. 

With that said, if you want them bad enough-
100lbs corn
2 boxes strawberry jello or equivalent kool-aid
1/2 gallon of kerosene
5-6 cans of old or out of date beer

Use a 5 gallon bucket mix beer, jello, and kerosene. Fill the rest of the bucket up with corn. Let it set for a week or 2 in the sun. It's gonna smell ripe. 
 Put unused corn in feeder or dig a hole (like someone else suggested) then poor your 5 gallon mix on top. The kerosene will detour other animals and the jello will bring them in. If there 4 miles away, as soon as the wind is right, they'll find it.


----------



## turkeykirk (Sep 29, 2013)

Kdmann64 said:


> My neighbor 4 and half miles down the road has hogs on his land.  They just showed up recently. How do I draw them down here?[/QUOTE
> 
> Hope you are joking! Since hogs have shown up on my property, they have dug up my pasture, rooted in my woods and in my yard. Good luck on hunting them! Have only been able to shoot one in the daylight. Can't stay up all night trying to hunt hogs and work too. Have only been able to catch them in a trap and don't think I'll ever get rid of all of them.
> Be careful what you wish for!!


----------



## tail_slider3d (Oct 11, 2013)

If you really want them to come there is no sure fire way to get them except bait heavily.  Keep the corn flowing all the time year round.  If they get within several hundred yards they will find it.  Then again they may never show up at all.  
As others have said they will run off your deer.  Where I hunt I don't bother putting out corn until next month.  By then other properties around me have lured them away from my property and the deer movement returns to normal.


----------



## dbodkin (Oct 11, 2013)

Wild hogs are like Zombies.  A fun and games until they start eating everything in sight.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 11, 2013)

blt152 said:


> This is a creature NOT to have on your land for any reason. They will drive other game from your land due to their aggressive behavior. They pretty much will eat anything that won't eat them. Also highly destructive with their rooting.



I agree with everything except that hogs will eat things that would eat them. LOL  Do not play dead in a hog infested area.


----------



## idoitmyway (Oct 21, 2013)

Not everyone is unhappy with Feral hogs, and deer and hogs will co-exist.   Most people just like to hunt them but just like deer they change where they feed according to seasons and moon.  10 thousand acres and both co-exist in the same places.  

if your neighbor doesn't mind you just go down there and lay a trail to your house.  If you have small acreage you don't want them and if you farm they'll clean your crop out.  if you have woods a large amount even turkeys don't mind following them around.


----------



## munchie3409 (Oct 22, 2013)

This...hogs cause so much damage...crazy that you want them on your property.  You live in GA, so I'm sure there are plenty of places in your state to public land hunt them.



NE GA Pappy said:


> why in the blue blazes would anyone want those things on his property?


----------



## rosewood (Oct 23, 2013)

The Hogs have ran the deer off our property.  Since they came in, our deer hunting has sucked bad.  But hey, if you are hunting for meet, Hogs are more productive than deer.  But if you want a trophy deer, you can forget it.


----------



## twtabb (Oct 23, 2013)

Looks like I may have some hogs on my land for the first time. If I put some pressure on them will they move to neighbors land that is not hunted? I just put some corn out in feeders but they have found it yet.


----------



## rosewood (Oct 23, 2013)

If you have corn.  You cant put enough pressure on them.  They will just move at night.


----------



## Darrenmd (Oct 23, 2013)

Main thing is to keep the food supplied... they may of came on your land already and moved on.... as long as there is food they should stick around.....


----------



## Chase4556 (Oct 26, 2013)

4 and a half miles? Don't do anything. Give it 6 months. They will populate enough to spread out and overtake your land. 

People underestimate the destruction hogs do. They want to hunt them, but usually when they end up on YOUR land, you will come to find that you no longer want them around. All is well when you have not got to shoot one, or go onto property that you do not own to kill them. Once they start tearing up your stuff... you will wish you could carpet bomb the whole place and put up a fence to keep them out.



BTW... that wouldn't work. They would just tear up the fence and get in anyway.


----------



## Hr00544 (Oct 26, 2013)

I would just ask the ladies...they might like the outdoors


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 28, 2013)

idoitmyway said:


> Not everyone is unhappy with Feral hogs, and deer and *hogs will co-exist*.   Most people just like to hunt them but just like deer they change where they feed according to seasons and moon.  10 thousand acres and both co-exist in the same places.
> 
> if your neighbor doesn't mind you just go down there and lay a trail to your house.  If you have small acreage you don't want them and if you farm they'll clean your crop out.  if you have woods a large amount even turkeys don't mind following them around.


That's what they said about Kudzu!


----------



## austanj (Oct 30, 2013)

All these people complaining about hogs on their property I bet there are plenty of trustworthy hunters  on here that would help y'all out.


----------



## Teufelshund (Oct 30, 2013)

Once you get them, and you will, 4.5 miles is nothing, it's like wedding vows: Till death do us part. (Hopefully theirs)


----------

